# Hi from NZ



## hlawr (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi there 

I'm in the process of testing different camera's video capabilities.
Take a look at my progress and let me know any cameras I should try!
Please let me know what you think:
Footage Tests - YouTube


----------



## IceCanAm (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## SwanderPhotography (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome, Nice to meet you


----------

